# 3D archery and fat shafts?



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Im conflicted on this too.... This weekend I shot big arrows (30 x lites) at ASA fla. they flew and grouped well. However, I had a lot of glance outs...(2 on sat, 4 on sun) even though they grouped/shot well. I also noticed that my yardage judging errors where more pronuncd..so now im considering going back to my favroite gold tip arrows...22 series


----------



## SOF1107 (Apr 7, 2010)

gabuckslammer said:


> Ive just recently started shooting 3D, and am thinking of changing my arrow shafts. I see lots of guys shooting fat shafts and I hear conflicting stories.
> 
> I know everyone likes their brand of arrows, so I'm not looking to start a debate of this over that, just looking for opinions.
> 
> ...


I switched from hunting arrows to line jammers last year, and it made a big difference for me. I shoot at the local shop a couple times a week and they have 15 targets. I shot the first 15 with my hunting arrows and then sighted in with my fat shafts and shot them on the next 15.

While shooting the first 15 I took note of how many times a fatter shaft would have gotten me the higher score and was suprised. It's been a while, but if memory serves me it was three or four times in only 15 shots. 

I had a friend of mine that has shot 3-D for years and he has used the fat arrows for a long time, and he said he would never shoot hunting arrows again for 3-D. I personally could see the slightest difference if there was heavy wind in my grouping, but I personally would rather have the shaft advantage because I think it will pay off more in the long run then something that may group the tiniest bit better. I do use Carbon express arrows with their brand of weighted tips, but I know there are several brands that make good arrows.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Interesting thought. You know this archer they call Levi. I heard he shot his 75/95 Goldtip arrows at Florida. In the past he shot Goldtip Triple XXX. Fine line on choosing arrows. Seems Levi taking the accuracy over the line cutting.

I have shot Xcutters for years. 

DB


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Interesting thought. You know this archer they call Levi. I heard he shot his 75/95 Goldtip arrows at Florida. In the past he shot Goldtip Triple XXX. Fine line on choosing arrows. Seems Levi taking the accuracy over the line cutting.
> 
> I have shot Xcutters for years.
> 
> DB


You changing your mind DB??? You & I have always agreed on the fatter the better. I think also, Levi has some advantage with his longer Draw length..But Levi has something that the others don't have, he has some secret on judging ydg.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Here you go! If you arrows will group at 50 plus yards, I mean tight groups then you got a good arrow! If your arrows won't group at that distance get some different ones! When I say group I mean the small black dot on a 50 yard bag not the big dot at 50! Arrows have to group and you must have confidence in them when you pull a bad shot!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> You changing your mind DB??? You & I have always agreed on the fatter the better. I think also, Levi has some advantage with his longer Draw length..But Levi has something that the others don't have, he has some secret on judging ydg.


I see more and more shooting more accurate arrows. But I need the line cutting! Ill be shooting my xcutters.
DB


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> I see more and more shooting more accurate arrows. But I need the line cutting! Ill be shooting my xcutters.
> DB


Yep, I am staying w/my X-Ringers, they fly and hit well!!


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm currently shooting x weave pro 200's used to shoot fatboy 500's no big difference in scores. in fact may have gone up.


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

threelakes said:


> I'm currently shooting x weave pro 200's used to shoot fatboy 500's no big difference in scores. in fact may have gone up.


i'm going to have to save its because your shooting PSE arrows out of a math. bow.:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i've tried to get the x ringer 340's to group out of my 50 pound bow and can't get it done. i think i'm going back to a 500 that spines better with my bow. so, i think i'll but these up for sale in the classifieds and order me some fat boys.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

should be getting my Carbon Express Line jammer pro here any day.
I am shooting Fat boys and they are grouping fine but, if I can get the Line jammers to fly they same they weigh less and have a great line cutting.

For the hunter class these should be great.


----------



## ArnyND (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a question, why do all of these fat shaft arrows have such stiff spines? I see many people shooting them for 3D with 29" bows from 55-70lbs, but it seems that they are too stiff for all of these set ups. I am shooting the X-ringer 350's, but am thinking it is a little too stiff. Thoughts?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

SOF1107 said:


> I switched from hunting arrows to line jammers last year, and it made a big difference for me. I shoot at the local shop a couple times a week and they have 15 targets. I shot the first 15 with my hunting arrows and then sighted in with my fat shafts and shot them on the next 15.
> 
> While shooting the first 15 I took note of how many times a fatter shaft would have gotten me the higher score and was suprised. It's been a while, but if memory serves me it was three or four times in only 15 shots.
> 
> I had a friend of mine that has shot 3-D for years and he has used the fat arrows for a long time, and he said he would never shoot hunting arrows again for 3-D. I personally could see the slightest difference if there was heavy wind in my grouping, but I personally would rather have the shaft advantage because I think it will pay off more in the long run then something that may group the tiniest bit better. I do use Carbon express arrows with their brand of weighted tips, but I know there are several brands that make good arrows.


How many lines did you grap when you shot the fat shafts the second round?


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

I caught 10 bonus rings yest the 1st round then caught 14 bonus rings the 2nd round with the victory vap's . not bashing fat shafts just sayin I believe in them


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Funny you ae thinking about going fatter. The trend, I'm told, at ASA Fla. was moving towards really skinny arrows that fly better, weigh a little more, and maintain down range momentum a little better. Narrows the sight tape gap. I would recommend you shoot what you like, fat or skinny, cause it ain't gonna make a hill of beans difference anyways as long as they fly good off your bow, and you are confident in your equipment. That's half the battle right there. In years of shooting 3D, the best scores I ever shot was with CE Maxima 3D Selects, but now I shoot big arrows. As soon as I get the bow I'm waiting on, I'm thinking of moving to Victory Nanos.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I played with fat shafts for years and always come back to skinny for 3D. I've always found the fat shaft wouldn't group as tight or be as forgiving as a skinny shaft. 
Do an experiment take 3 premium fat shafts of your choice and tune them up and shoot them for a week at 40 yards. Put a small spot on paper plates and shoot 3 shots over and over again for a week taking the plates down after every 9 arrows and replacing it. Now do the same test with a premium skinny shaft. You'll have the evidence right in front of you to look at and make a decision for yourself.
My top three arrows for 3D in no order are CX Maximas, GoldTip Ultralight Pros, Easton ACC

The backyard shooting is easy, I want an arrow that is as forgiving as possible for 3D since you are shooting in poor footing and unlevel shots up & down are the norm. More help the better.

On a side note if they would make a Gold Tip 22 in a .400 spine I think that would be as close to the perfect 3D arrow as you can get.

My 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

ArnyND said:


> I have a question, why do all of these fat shaft arrows have such stiff spines? I see many people shooting them for 3D with 29" bows from 55-70lbs, but it seems that they are too stiff for all of these set ups. I am shooting the X-ringer 350's, but am thinking it is a little too stiff. Thoughts?


Fatter shafts have stiffer spines because of geometry. The thinner a rod is, the more flimsy, and the more material you have to put in it to make it stiff. Now as far as shooting TOO STIFF of an arrow, unless your a finger shooter, having too stiff of an arrow does nothing to your tunability other than make the arrow heavier than you may want. If the arrow isn't bending (meaning not underspined), you can't make it "not bend" more...know what I mean?

Bottom line is that there is no such thing as too stiff with a centershot bow.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

archerm3 said:


> Bottom line is that there is no such thing as too stiff with a centershot bow.


But a shaft that is too stiff for your setup is more unforgiving than one that is within your spine. So a small miscue with a correctly spined shaft is a 1" miss at 30 yds, as opposed to a stiff or weak spine throwing your arrow 3-4" off it's mark. Even with a release aid and a center shot bow.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

Bottom line is that there is no such thing as too stiff with a centershot bow.[/QUOTE]

i shoot 28" draw 60lb take a 2712 cut it down to my 3d arrow size of 28" and shoot it over spined will not group cut it to the correct spine length of 31 fly like darts correct spine does matter


----------

